
Dear HN, I'm pissed off. Let's create our own system for publishing our papers - warriorkitty
I&#x27;ve seen some brilliant people here and I&#x27;m pissed off because I need to pay big money for research papers. After reading https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11279903 I don&#x27;t see why can&#x27;t we create our own system.<p>Some points:<p>1.) people can upload different versions of the document (you would want to change if someone tells you that you have a typo)<p>2.) people can comment on documents<p>3.) upvote-downvote system<p>4.) free, open source, no ads<p>I can create a simple codebase for this and I will need help if things get bigger.<p>What do you think? Your honest opinion is most welcome!
======
duncan_bayne
I like the idea, but how about completely decentralising it as well?

[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmNhFJjGcMPqpuYfxL62VVB9528NXqDNMFXiqN5...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmNhFJjGcMPqpuYfxL62VVB9528NXqDNMFXiqN5bgFYiZ1/its-
time-for-the-permanent-web.html)

~~~
warriorkitty
Started reading the document. Now I'm listening to the GANGAM STYLE from the
document, again. And I should be working.

------
brudgers
Build it.

